# Big Tallapoosa Striper



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

"HEY STUPID!"

What does he want now? Can't he see I'm trying to launch the damn boat? And why won't the boat slide off the trailer?

"What!!!? What is it?"

"You forgot to unhook the winch!"

It's been 3 years since I've fished with my buddy Mason, Possum Cod's youngest boy. We've fished together since he was 5 years old. He's 24 now, and just "walked" at Auburn last Saturday, earning his Master's degree (with a 3.93 GPA). He has three weeks off before he starts a new job in Atlanta, and we got another chance to fish. He had a college friend, David, that wanted to tag along.

Mason is fun to fish with. Great deckhand, and he did ALL of the castnetting for shad, netting about a dozen big, fat, roe shad.

David, like most first-timers I take to Yates Lake, was silently skeptical about my claims to have an "air-conditioned lake", and when we entered the "cool zone" and the cold air hit him, he just grinned and said, "I can't believe this." Mason's grinning.

Second cast into the turbine boils below Martin Dam, and David is no longer a striper virgin. A good starter striper of about 7 pounds ("Biggest fish I ever caught!"). After a few missed strikes and mishaps, he improved with one of about 12 pounds. He's happy. Mason's happy. I'm happy. Roughly every ten minutes, he would open the "striper coffin" and look at his fish and grin.

Mason's turn, and we're down to two pitiful-looking baits, but one is all it took. Mason's hooked up and he's grinning. "Big fish. Big, big fish," he said, grinning.

This ain't Mason's first rodeo. On our last trip together, three years ago, he landed a 42 5/8" beauty. He patiently took what little this fish was giving. It was a long fight, with the fish using the current to its advantage, but Mason prevailed, and landed a 42" fatass. Shoulda seen the look on David's face.

Poor quality flip phone pic, but it's all I had.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang....thats a mule!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Way to go putting the youngins on some big stripers Bob!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that I was born and raised in the Pensacola area and all , and able to fish for both the freshwater and saltwater fish in our area......but one day before I die I hope to go on a good striper trip somewhere. Way to go there Mr.Bodupp !


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I'm glad that I was born and raised in the Pensacola area and all , and able to fish for both the freshwater and saltwater fish in our area......but one day before I die I hope to go on a good striper trip somewhere. Way to go there Mr.Bodupp !


Come see me in April


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

AdrenB said:


> Come see me in April


That would be awesome ! I generally take 4 weeks of vacation during the month of April to chase pompano...so anytime during that month that's good for you is great for me.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a pic of Mason's fish from three years ago. Almost identical to yesterday's fish. Same grin, too.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

War damn eagle !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Russ*

Hey Russ you know there some over 40 inches in your back yard. Near the mouth I’ve heard.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

RAZORBACK101 said:


> Hey Russ you know there some over 40 inches in your back yard. Near the mouth I’ve heard.


I live on perdido river and years ago there use to be a decent amount of stripers in the river , but they quit stocking them here about 30 years ago. Now they are next to none. Back when they were in high numbers I really didn't pursue them, as I was to busy hunting or chasing girls. I started fishing for them about 4 or 5 years after they quit stocking them. I caught a few here and there with the biggest one being 19 lbs. I haven't caught one in years around here.


----------

